# Tarmac SL (new toy)



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Well, for some reason I decided I needed a new race bike for this season. (ie; My wife is now on a sponsored team, so I have some funs opened up to spend ) After pouring over geometry charts for a LONG time, I settled on either a Cervelo R3, Scott Addict R4, or a Specialized Tarmac SL (2007). I have the luck (or lack of it) of being fairly tall, but being mostly torso. This makes bike fitting tricky, especially as more and more companies increase their bikes head tube lengths. (I personally think this is to appease middle agers who want "race bikes" but complain that their backs hurt.... or think spacers look lame. BUT... that's a whole other post!)

I basically needed a frame with a longish top tube, but as short a head tube as possible. After test riding and looking around I settled on trying to find an 07 Specialized Tarmac SL frameset. 2007 because they have a 155mm head tube for a size 56. This is about the shortest of any bike I've ever seen in that size. For 2008 the Tarmacs all have 15mm taller head tubes. Otherwise I would be on an SL2, as Specialized is our team sponsor. 

Anyhow, because I waited so late to settle on a frame, there were no framesets left in my size to be found by my LBS. I was a bit down about this as I would have to settle for something else. But, they got a complete bike in my size. Then they sold me just the frame/fork/seatpost and crankset for a song. I wasn't too keen on the Specialized cranks (I normally run Campy UT cranks), but for the deal I got I figured they were worth a shot. By deal.... lets just say I got the "module" for what most would expect to pay for an 08 Tarmac SL frameset. The guys at my shop are just fantastic  The added bonus is that my cross bike now gets some Campy Record cranks from my old bike 

So, I built it up with some old and some new parts. Here is the list:

Campy Record 08 Levers
Record RD
Record FD
Record Chain
Zero Gravity 06 brakes
Deda Newton Pista 140mm, -23* stem
Deda Newton Shallow Drop bar
Sella Italia SLR saddle
Speedplay Zero Cromo pedals

Lots of wheels, depending on conditions will be used. Below I will attach some pics of the build and some quick pics I snapped.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Frameset coming together:










Specialized cranks:










Stem and bars:










Seat and Drivetrain on:










Test Fitting some Zipps:


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Built up with some training wheels:










Front End:










Cranks again:










On the scale:


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

After it's first voyage this weekend:



















I cringed at taking it out in the muck, but couldn't help myself. It was in the 50's here this weekend, but we've had a lot of snow. So, all of that was melting and making a lot of run off. Actually wasn't so bad after you got out to town. 

Anyhow, after a couple shakedown rides, the bike is handling like a dream. It is MUCH stiffer than my old Pedal Force and the slightly longer top tube fits me better as well. Overall it is a much more balanced bike. I had a size 58 Tarmac in the past and loved how it descended. This bike stays true to those roots. I think it is going to serve me well this year. 

The only thing I am not sure of yet is the crank arm length. I normally run 175mm cranks on everything (road, mtn, cross) just to keep things similar. But, this came with 172.5 cranks. I can certainly feel a difference when riding, particularly when climbing. I feel like I am having to push harder... which I guess makes sense, since I now have less leverage. I've always been a bit of a masher... so we'll see how this plays out. I can always get another crankset. But, my knees aren't hurting or anything, so I am going to give it a couple weeks and see how it goes. 

If anyone is thinking about picking up an 07 or 08 Tarmac S-works SL.... I'd highly recommend it. (BTW, 15.01 lbs with my clincher wheelset)


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Nice looking ride. I have been thinking about a 58 SL or, SL2. What is your saddle height?


----------



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow, that is the lowest bar I've ever seen. But if it fits, right on. Sweet ride. 

Once you get more rides in please post a review of the SWorks crank vs. your previous Record crank,


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

I can't ride those rings. 

If you're a strong rider, you're gonna blow the chain right off because they twist like a pretzel. That's why Specialized re-designed them for 2008. The other option is you can bolt Dura-Ace rings on that crank. That's stiff.


----------



## dickey (Jan 15, 2008)

You really ride your bars that low? Thats a bit extreme.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

dickey said:


> You really ride your bars that low? Thats a bit extreme.


To each his own. I've seen guys with a 15cm drop all the time. That's actually percievable.
I like a 9cm drop personally.


----------



## dickey (Jan 15, 2008)

How can you not get a sore neck with a drop like that? ANd numb nuts too.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

dickey said:


> You really ride your bars that low? Thats a bit extreme.



No I just set it up like that to pick up the highschool chicks, while I cruise around the mall...... 

When you have shorter legs and a long torso/arms, this is what your bike looks like. The negative stem I think makes it look more pronounced than it really is. My saddle height is not that tall, due to my short legs, so I have to run either -17* stems (which weren't available in 140mm length until recently) or in this case a -23* stem. I am going to try a -17* out on it, just because I think it might flow better with the looks of the bike. But, my back and the "boys" are perfectly happy riding in that position. My old bike was setup with exactly the same amount of drop, but .5cm less reach... I rode like that for a couple season no problem. 

I got an 07 specifically because they had a shorter head tube than the new 2008 models (155mm vs 170 for a size 56). Not everyone wants to be riding a Roubaix 


As for the cranks... so far so good. I've heard the reports of chainring flex... and can see a little bit of it. But it is shifting nearly as good as my old record cranks. I do have some TA rings that I can put on if it becomes a problem.


----------



## rlmeskimen (Dec 16, 2007)

I just built a 52cm Tarmac 2007 SL (Gerolsteiner-new frame/fork/seatpost) as well. I am diggin it. I am running 7700 Dura Ace components (I dig 9-speed as my Tri bike is 9 speed and I can use wheels on all without changing cassettes) with FSA SLK Cranks and Ritchey Bars/stem. I have only been out on it for three rides (about 150 miles) and it rides nice. Various wheels, but right now I have Neuvations for training and Mavic Carbones for racing. I am trying out tubulars but have yet to get them on the cycle. I have two sets of wheels. Older 50mm Aero Sun Buzz Carbon Rims /DT Swiss hubs and then my new set of Dura Ace 7850/7800 hubs on Mavic Reflex Rims with Conti Sprinters for commuting and training. 

I've been looking for those cranks in a 172.5mm. Let me know if they don't suit your taste.

Nice looker. I am the opposite of you where I have a shorter torso...well I am just short to begin with! I dig the look of yours with the lower stem and bars. Fit is everything and if it works...get some!

Ryan


----------

